# SHENZHEN | Kingboard Qianhai Headquarters | 232m | 761ft | 47 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Design by Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners



深圳市前海管理局关于变更建滔总部大厦项目建设用地规划许可证的公示










Kingboard Qianhai Tower - Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


Kingboard Headquarter Tower is located within the new Qianhai masterplan neighbouring Hong Kong and Shenzhen.




www.rsh-p.com









提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


















































Location coordinates: 22°32'19.40"N 113°53'50.06"E


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

I suspect Qianhai will become the biggest CBD in Shenzhen


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-03 by 摩天圳

Now visible


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more trussed building in shenzhen


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, @A Chicagoan , @zwamborn, please, updates


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this is like... peak Rogers Stirk Harbour. Triangles, crossbracing, bright colors, exterior elevators...


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------

